# 2 perch ice fishing videos (underwater camera)



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hey gang, i copied this from another site:



"I posted these in a couple of other forums on this board. This might help some of you that are without ice.....Or it might drive you over the edge. The Hali was tipped with waxworms and most of the fish were not agressive. I caught about 80 perch out of this one hole in under 3 hours. If it were not for the camera, I would not have caught even 1/4 of them. With the camera I knew exactly when to set the hook and how to work the jig. The camera is a Marcum VS500."

These are big files (3mb+ I think), so you may have to save them to view them depending on your connection.

Hali Jig PT1 http://www.fishingvermont.net/Videos/Hali_Jig_pt1.wmv

Hali Jig PT2 http://www.fishingvermont.net/Videos/Hali_Jig_2.wmv


----------



## Elamenohpee (Nov 17, 2004)

First one is 2.02 and the second is 2.10....this is exactly why I think the TOS should be changed to allow video links. 

VERY COOL STUFF H.W.F.

Thos are actually quite comical


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

*Warning Warning*​
Do not watch unless you have an extra 2-3 hundred laying around for an underwater camera. I think I saw one for sale on the for sale forum 

Those are great thanks for posting.

*Warning Warning*​


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Excellent. How did he keep the camera so still ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

elam(Froggy)
That's why we make the rules here! They were not just thrown together. Lots of thought went into that as well as the entire site.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I bought a Marcum 500 this year . I have not had a chance to use it yet. But your video just made my day. really really interesting


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

George, great video. You brought a smile to my face. I cant wait untill my broken fingers heal up and we get some ice on the lakes...JIM


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Out of the water and into a pan... Gotta love it


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats pretty neat.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

That was great !!! Would love to see how they hit a minnow.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

As for the still camera, they likely used the extension pole and clamped it to a shanty or something. I've seen people do that to keep the camera still. 

They are neat, but only if the water is clear. Some of the turbid waters around here (delaware, etc.) they are almost useless unless you have it right up against your bait. What is neat though......ifyou have clean water.....is using the aqua-vu to see the fish, then look over to yoru vexilar and compare the two to know exactly what the marks are on your vex. You learn 110% more about your vex just watching the camera.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

....it won't show you when they suck in your bait! 
I want a camera first! The new Quad looks pretty sweet.
You could drop that Quad down a third hole between you and a buddie's baits and watch both baits at the same time up in your shanty!! Tell me that isn't the way to go!    

TOTALLY RAD VIDEO !!!!!! 

...but then comes the Vex.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

I always thought that when the lure on the vex.Went from green or yellow to red.Pull because that fish is eatting your bait.


----------

